# Sharks?



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

What time do the shark's move into the surf? Does the water temperature have to reach a certian degree? Just wondering because I have seen a post about anyone catching one.

Monty


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Between June and August (the hot months of the summer) are when I usually catch them.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

When do the big sharks move into the jetties also.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Sandbar sharks have been here during the winter months and may still be around for another month. They prefer the cooler water. Once the water warms up they go north. They usually get to around 9 feet in length and they are one hell of a fight. Bull sharks and blacktips are still around. Find the bait and they should be there also.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Caught a Bull shark March 18 in surf between SLP and Freeport. Cut Mullet @ 11am/noon yaked bait out past the breakers


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank's for the replies


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Sandbar sharks are in right now on the upper coast. Blacktips and bulls will be along in a few good days with sunshine. 

South Texas aka PINS already has good numbers of sharks of many different species, burt the sea weed has rolled in strong and shut most beach fishing down.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> burt the sea weed has rolled in strong and shut most beach fishing down.


JR, is HI full of weed?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

BillLovesFishin said:


> JR, is HI full of weed?


No sea weed yet.

But there is some debris from the rains. Not enough to stop you from fishing.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

I've gone shark fishing a bit down at SLP by our beach house and I've had some luck. I think in a couple weeks we're going to head down there. What kind of rigs are yall using? The ones I've been using are pretty simple, about 3 ft' of steel leader with a good weight on the end and two 12" strands of steel leader coming off the 3' leader. I'll try and find a pic. I know that I've missed some good sharks just because I'm using the wrong rig for em (hooks/leader type).

thanks in advance,
jake


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

this kinda design is what I've been usin.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The snap clip I think would be the first to go. Why not put a swivel there. Nice set up though with a swivel inplace of the snap clip.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah well that's mostly what we buy, I just can't find a pic of the ones we've bought from FTU. I kinda want to make my own to experiment, but thanks for the help. bigger hooks might help me too. I dunno, we'll see in a couple weeks.

jake


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

jake, here's a link that shows a pic of a single drop leader that most of us use...(a lot of us make our own also)...i usually use 200#-400# monofilament line/outrigger line appx 4 ft. (some use weedeater line) ,4oz to 8oz spider weight, and circle hook (usually 12/0 to 16/0)...

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.geocities.com/yosemite/trails/2615/3ftleadr.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.geocities.com/yosemite/trails/2615/tackle.html&h=320&w=240&sz=12&hl=en&start=1&tbnid=TXaW0tm4pqintM:&tbnh=118&tbnw=89&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dredfish%2Bleader,shark%2Bleader%26gbv%3D2%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG

hope this helps


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

sweet, thanks for the link


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Jake,
Where is your beach house? I'm going down to SLP the 13th-15th. Let me know where you'll be & I'll stop by.

Chase


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Piece of cake:
5' of 400#-550# mono
Put crimps about 10" from each end, with a 80# or so coast lock swivel in the middle.
Put 4/0 swivels on each end of the mono
2' of 250# cable
Attach your choice of hook to one end, and attach the other end to the swivel on the mono section. Attach your weight to the coast lock swivel.
The more complicated leader you make, the more chance for something to fail.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Jake said:


> I've gone shark fishing a bit down at SLP by our beach house and I've had some luck. I think in a couple weeks we're going to head down there. What kind of rigs are yall using? The ones I've been using are pretty simple, about 3 ft' of steel leader with a good weight on the end and two 12" strands of steel leader coming off the 3' leader. I'll try and find a pic. I know that I've missed some good sharks just because I'm using the wrong rig for em (hooks/leader type).
> 
> thanks in advance,
> jake


Jake -

I'll be on SLP this week. April 6,7,8.9.

Look for a gold xTerra, and a gold minivan with a giant tarp between the two. There is also likely to be a zillion kids running around - but don't let that scare you. I've built a number of leaders for sharks and be more than happy to pass along what little I've learned!


----------

